#        ?

## Bend

,    .    ,                                      .

    ?     ?         ?

----------

,    **         ..

----------


## Bend

...  ?      ?

----------


## 777

> 


   ,          .      /    ,    .

----------


## Bend

,  , ..     .

----------


## 777

> ,             ..


    -      -  /,        408....    - .

----------

> ?


 ?

----------


## 777

> ,  , ..     .


   -    -         .

----------


## Bend

> -    -         .


     ? ?  ?

----------


## 777

> ? ?  ?


        .     -  ,     ,    .           - ......        .       .

----------

,   ,      .       ,      - .     ,       -   ,    .     .

----------

> ,- .


,      54-     .

----------


## Bend

> ,       -   ,    .     .


         3 ?

----------


## Bend

> ,      54-     .


   ,   !

----------

> ,   !


.   .      .

----------


## .

> 3 ?


    -   .   .

----------


## Ndine

, -   (,     ,   )       ( -)  .  ..  .     ,         .

----------


## .

> .   .      .


 ,    ",    ",    .   ,  ,     ,     ...

  ,  (         - ),      ,  ,      /       ?

  ,    -   ,      ,         -    ?

        ,     .     ,            -.

----------


## .

,           / (    -   ).  - ,     ,  ,    .

----------


## 777

> ,


       .

----------

> ,    ",    ",    .


 . 


> ,  ,     ,     ...


    ,  ,   . 


> ,  ,      /       ?


 ?             /.

----------


## .

> ,           / (    -   )


   ?

----------


## .

> ?


   .   ,  . - ,      ,   ,       . - ,        .    ,   ,    .       -   .       .  ,     ...





> /.


      .    ,   -    ,    ...          ,    . ,       , ..  1        (  1,5   20-  ).     ,       ,        ""...

----------


## .

> 


 ?   151- , ...     ,     ,      ...  ,     ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

""    .      ,     .

----------

...
      ,      .         . -  ,     ,             ?

----------

> ,             ?


54- . 2
9. -             ()  ,             .

----------

.  :      !   =  !         -    ,   -  -    (-) +     - !  -  ! --!!!

----------


## .

> 54- . 2
> 9. -  **  ...,   *       .*


 ,         (),      - "  ".

    3    27.06.2011 N 161-: 


> 19)    -   () ,        ,           **    - ,   ,     ,     ;


      "":



> 2)      - *,*  **


    -   !

    ,        , ..        :
-  (  ) **  
-      (   -),     
-   (,   ),    "",     .

    ()   ()      ,      .

_P.S.    "",     !_

----------

:     ,     ().
        /.  ,       .    ,     .      .... 
 ,   ?))

----------


## Server56

> ,   ?))


  ,    , .

----------

> ,        , ..        :
> -  (  ) **  
> -      (   -),     
> -   (,   ),    "",     .
> 
>     ()   ()      ,      .


..      -  ""   .        /  ,       ,     .    -       -       ?       ?    -?

----------

> :     ,     ().
>         /.  ,       .    ,     .      ....


  :         ??
         .        54 ...    -   ....(((

  ,   01.07.   ,       , -, -   ,  .
          ,    .

----------


## .

** ,    (  . 2)     ,   .

----------

> :         ??
>   ,   01.07.   ,       , -, -   ,  .
>           ,    .


       ,        ....

----------


## Sveta glavbuh

.            (,  )   ()        .     ?

----------

> ,   .


- )).    ,    ,       .... ,     :       -       - -   -    !  !

----------

> (,  )   ()        .     ?


    ,   03      ,            01.07.19. ,   - -   ,     ....

----------

> :         ??


,      192-,   ,        ))).

----------


## .

> ,


 ,    .     :
-    (, )
-  

 "   "       .  !     .        ,  ,  ,       ,           .

----------


## .

> 192-,


 


> 


  3 , -    2       ...

----------


## .

> ,   - -   ,     ....


 ,    ...  ,     ,   .        .

----------

> 3 , -    2       ...


   !        :Frown: 
, ,     ....

----------

> ,    ...


...  ,        , ..    ,   ,      .

----------

> ,         (),      - "  ".
>     3    27.06.2011 N 161-:
> 19)    -   () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,     ;


         :

1.  -  *  ()* ,  -  ** :
1.1 - 
1.2    ( ..  )
1.3   

 ,           ,  .      :      (      ,          ),      (    ),  NFC,           .

2.  -  *  ()* ,        ,          . 

  ,            :

2.1       .
2.2       . 
2.3        .





> "":
> 2)      - ,            
>    -   !


    ,     !

----------


## .

> (,  )   ()        .     ?


 .

----------


## .

> ,     !


  - ,   ?

     ,    **    2 54-:



> -        **


   -      ,         .

         !     ?   ,       ,       ,    ,   ,   .   ,    ,  ?

----------

> ,    ,?


    ?

----------


## .

:



> 5.3.       ,      ()   **         5  5.1  , *    () *  (  )

----------


## .

> ?


     ?

----------

> ?


 ,  :         " "...

----------

*.*,    , ,   ,     //...

----------


## .

*  54-     ,       -    ?*

      .     .   ,    ,   .          - ..         ,          ,      ,  ,   ,       ,  *        -   ,     ,          ,  * .
  -     ,  -     ,   ,     ,    .          , , ,  -    .   ,      ,     ,      ,  ,   ()   .

      !  ,  , -  ...

----------

> *  54-     ,       -    ?*


    ,     .

----------


## .

> ,     .


   ... ...    -   **   ,           .. ... ( !).
 , -       .      ,      ,        ,  ,   ,       . -   .

----------

> 54-     ,       -    ?


     .    ,      (  )
  ,     .       -   ,  . 
   ,    -   ,    ,   .  ,     -,   ...

----------

> ...


  .                     :
1.  .
2.  .
3. ,  .

----------


## .

> -   ,  .


  ,          ,      ,              ()  (,    )              .

----------


## .

**,     ,    .      .      ?

----------


## .

> ,     -,   ...


     ,    ,    ,     ..

----------

> ,      ,


     ?

----------

> **,     ,    .



...
 28.2.    
*
1.      ,   ,   28.4,  1, 3  4  28.6  .

2.           , ,    ,  ,   ,        , , , ,      ,     , ,      ,        ,       ,        ,     ,  ,    .




> .


    ,      .


> ?


.      ,   ...

----------


## .

...
 ,    ,           ,      .
  -         (   ,      ,        ),            ,     -.
** .    .    ,      - ".".

----------


## .

> ?


 -  ...        -   :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,        .     ,    .    ...

----------

> **,        .


   ?          ...  


> ,    .    ...


!  !

----------


## .

> !


  ?      54-...   ,         (  ,   !).

----------

> ?


      !    :  -  ,  - ?


> 54-...


    54-     .        . 


> ,


    - " ".  : 


> 


.

----------


## .

> 54-


   54-   ?

----------


## .

,     :
- *  ""*     . -           ?

    54-  03         ""...

----------

> 54-   ?


,       .

----------

> ,     :
> - *  ""*     . -           ?


.          ().      .

----------


## .

> ,       .


      ?




> .


   54-,   ,    ?

----------

> ?


"     , ?" 


> 54-,   ,    ?


  4.3  ,   , ,         .

----------


## .

> 4.3


, **   ,        _"          ."_.    " "     ?

P.S. ,   ,      ?

----------


## .

> "     , ?"


       ,      ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ""     . -           ?


 .    ,      ,

----------


## .

> .    ,      ,


         54-.   ,      ,   ...

  :  


> 1. - ,    - ,      ** ,   ,    .


  ,  ...         " ,   "    .     .

----------

" "... 
    ""



> _"          ."_


 




> -   ""     . -           ?


   (  )      ?




> P.S. ,   ,      ?


,         ?    ,     ""  -    ,      ...

----------

> 54-.   ,      ,   ...


"  ? ?   !"

----------


## .

> 


    ?        ...    _""_,      ?

----------

> ?


 -      .   ... 


> ..


     .         54-.    ,    ,          ,    ? 


> .    _""_,      ?


   .   .  ...

----------


## .

> 54-


  :




> 4.3


:



> 1. -               ()       ,      (),   ,       "", ,   ,   5.1  1.2   ,             (),          27  2011  N 161- "   ".
> - ,       ,       "",   ,   ,   5.1  1.2   ,     .
>              .
> 2.       -      ,      -    .     (  )        24        .
> 3.        -       ,          ,      ,     ,          ,           - .       -           ,         .
> ""4.    ,    ,     (   )      ,        .
> ""   (   )         -           -      -          - .
> (     03.07.2018 N 192-)
> 5.           ,   -            ,    -       ,     ,         ,    ,   ,    7  2   .
> ...


      , ?:



> .

----------

> , ?:


   .    ?

----------


## .

> ?


 ?     ,      ...

----------

> ...
>  ,    ,           ,      .
>   -         (   ,      ,        ),            ,     -.
>          .    .    ,      - ".".


,  ...
      ,      - ...
-,   ,     ,   ...
,     -    ....

, , -,        .
         . 


**.....   ,   ?
*2.*      ?    ?
 -      20  ?

----------

> ?


 :










> ,


   ,   ...

----------

> -      20  ?


   ...

----------

, ,     *.*     . 
**,          ,   ...

----------

> **,          ,   ...


    ,   .
PS            .

----------

> , ,     *.*     .


 -  .     .    .

----------

> P.S. ,   ,      ?


  .   ,    .     ,    .

----------

> PS            .


,     ? ,   ?  :Wink: 
     "    ,   ."   .
    "" ,    !  :Smilie: 
, !

----------

> .


? 


> ,    .


    ,   . 


> ,


    , ...


> .


 -   ...

----------


## .

> 2.      ?    ?
>  -      20  ?


  -,     -  ,   ,  "   ".    2004- ,      ,       (    -  ,     ,  ,  ,  -    ,    10 ).    ""   /,               -       , --,     (  ). ,     ,    .         1-  2018-...     ,     .    -     .  -     ,  ... ,  , ,      (   ,   ,    ,     ,    ,      ...)

----------

> ,     ? ,   ?


  ...      -   ,    .      -  - "-". 


> "" ,    !


      ,   ,          ,     ...


> , !


!

----------


## .

> .....   ,   ?


   . (   )?    ,      (   , ..     ,  "  ")

----------


## .

> 54-.   ,      ,   ...


,      ""      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> . (   )?    ,


     .     .

----------


## .

> ,      - ...
> -,   ,     ,   ...
> ,     -    ....


       ,  . ,     (),        .        .  3   ,           .

----------


## .

> ,      ""


 :



> *     ()          () ,       ()*

----------


## .

> .     .


   -     -   -   01  2017-...

----------


## .

> ,  . ,     (),        .        .  3   ,           .


 ...
     ,        ,      ,   . ,     ?              ,   .  (, /)     , ..    .      54-,    ,     ,    ...

   .    ,  ,        ,   ,          ,     .

      ,  ,      - , ..      .
   - , ..        .
   - 
,     - 

   :    54-      ?  ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  ,         , ,  . 
   2017       ,    1  ,      .   ,    ,       .

----------


## .

- *        ,      ,    ,      ,    ,    ,     ?*

----------


## .

> ,    ,       .


          ""...            .

----------


## y.ponomarev

?          .     ,   1 .     .

----------


## .

> -     -   -   01  2017-...


  "" .        ,    .          :Wink: 




> ()          () ,       ()


     ,     ?       ,

----------


## .

> ,     ?


 ,     ,  , ,    .      -        -.     - /.       ,    ,    .     ,      ,     ( ,    ).  :




> ,      ,    ,      ,    ,    ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,    .


 **     ,    ,       ,     ""  ,  -     (       , ..    ).

----------

> -        -.     - /.       ,    ,    .     ,      ,     ( ,    ).


!

----------


## .

> ?          .     ,   1 .


 ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ,


.    ! !   ...

----------


## .

> -        -


  ,            :Smilie:  
     -        "".        .      ,       -.   ,   ,   .       ,    .  .       

   ,        .   ,  .          .
:             .

----------


## .

> -        ""


..     ,            ?...
          105  109. 

P.S.  ,   ,     -         ( 111  113)?     ?

----------


## .

> ..     ,            ?.


      ,  




> -.


      . .




> ,      ,


    ,     .   ,     . 




> ,   ,     -


   .  ,     ,

----------


## .

> ,        .


      ,  .     "",      -        ,  .     (      ?),         ,            ,       ,          .

----------


## .

> . .


 ,  20  ,     ...  :Smilie: 
   - ,      ,    ,     ,     ,          ...




> ,     .


        .  ,    (),      ,            (      ,      "" ,       ).
       "" ,       ,           ,    ,     ,   .      .

   ,    . ,       ,          !

----------


## .

> ,


 121 .     .   .  ,   .    .    ,      .      ,    (, ,     ).

----------

> ,  20  ,     ...


    ,   ,  ,     .... 


> ,    .


 - ... 


> ,       ,          !


       ,   ?
PS      .  , ?

----------

> .


  .  ,   ,   20  - -   ... 


> .


  - ...


> ,   .


  . 


> .


  .     ,  . 


> ,


   - .   -     .


> (, ,     ).


   .    ,  ...  .

----------


## .

:

*           ,      ,    ,      ,    ,    ,      (            )?
*

     !         ,    ,            ...

P.S.   .  ,  .      , ,      -      .      ,      ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## .

.           (      ).    ,    -  ,     - , *   ,  * .    : 



> ,   ,  ,     ....


    (  )?     , ,  54-   ,   ?

----------


## .

> -     .


     ?       ,     .      ,        - ,    ,    -   !

----------


## .

> "",      -        ,  .


   ,    ,    



> ,  20  ,     ...


   ,    **    ""?  :Smilie:  




> ,       ,          !


 ,         .    ,      .          . 

       . , ,     .

----------


## .

> ,      ,


   .   ,    "". ,         . , ,    ,      ,  .




> 


        ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,   ?


          -     ,       ,        ?      ,         ,       ,     ...




> .


 !          "",  ,        ,             ,    ,       ,              .

  !?

,    ,   -    .    ,    ,  ,       (..     ),        _( ""    ,          ,               -     )_          .

  ,          ,    ,         ,  ,   _"   -   ",   ,       - ,         , ..       ,    ,   ,          ,    ,  ,  "_?   ,    _" ,  ,      ,  , ,      ,     ,     ,  ,    ,    ,        ,   "..._

----------

> .


 ,    ,      , ......





> .    ! !   ...


  :Smilie:   :yes:  




> -        -
>   ,            
>      -        "".


*.*, ,   , ,    *.*      . 




> *..*:    ,    .
> *:*  - ...


    ...




> PS      .  , ?


    :"     "

,   ,  *.*    ,  ,  ...




> ,     .


.      . 
,   . - ,   :
  :       
https://www.fontanka.ru/2018/07/25/089/?ref=vk

. ,     .

----------


## .

> ,         .    ,      .


    .     -  ,    ,    ,         (           ,    ,     , ..         )...      ""   ,    .      ,        . ,    ,    ,   ,  .     .       ,       "    ?".   "",     "".      .

----------


## .

,      :


> ,    ,





> "".        .


   ,   "" ,  " "

----------


## .

> -     ,       ,


  .      ,   .      .          .




> ,          ,    ,


      .   . 




> ,   ,  .    ,


 ,        ((




> .


  :Smilie:    , ,        )) 




> 


 ,      25  .        .    .




> .


   .     - ,   ,    , , .         (   )      ,      .  ,     ,    ,   . , .    

   ,    ,      -   .   ...

----------


## .

> "".        .


     ,   .        ,     .       ,

----------


## .

> ,   .


     ,    ,   :



> .


   . 
            .     ,  -    - ?     .      .




> .   .


   ,     .      !




> - ,   ,    , , .      **  (   )      ,      .


  : https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.ph...1#post54985198

----------


## .

> ,


 ,       ,     ?     ?

----------

> ,   ?


    ?         5 ...



> .


      -   .




> ,     .


     .      

  ,   .        .
  ,   ,   -.

----------


## .

:




> ,   ,    , , .      *   (   )*





> ,    ,





> "". *       .*





> ,     .


      ?...      ,     ? 
  ...

----------


## .

> -   .


       " ". 

     ?     . 




> ,     ?


   ,    ?     . -      





> , ** .

----------


## .

> .


   ,    .   . 




> ,  -    - ?


 ,         ,     .        .




> .


    ,     ,   .  ,         -       ,     . 




> ,


   ,       .  ,       .      . 




> !


    ,    ,     .      ?

----------

> " ".


 ? 



> ?    .


?     ,     . .   -      .

----------


## .

> ?


 



> "     **    .".






> -      .


   ,   ,         ?  ,         .      ,  -         .       .   -

----------

> ,   ,         ?


 .   ,      .     ,  :    ,       .     ,     ,     .  ?

----------


## .

> ,      .


         //. 




> ,     .


  -    ,   .      




> ?


   -            ** .          .

----------

> //.


  ( ,   )   .    ,    ,     :Biggrin: 
 ,       . 
      54- ,   ,   ,          ,

----------


## .

> ( ,   )   .    ,    ,


  ))  ,     ,        .      ,      ? ))

----------

> 


    ?     ,   4.3,    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    -     .
   ...

----------

> ,      ? ))


   )))
 ,  , ,   ,   , .     .   ...     .,     ""       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> .,     ""       .


  . 
   .  , ,    . ..   -      ,    ,       .         . 
          .

----------


## 1

,    ,  ,

----------

> ,    ,  ,


 .....           03.07.18......

----------

> ?     ,   4.3,    ?


       4.3?   "   ,       ""
  ,  .          .
     ,        .
         30 ..

----------


## y.ponomarev

. 30 000       ,    ,    , :



> 2 . ,        10 .  (. 6 . 14.5  ).


..    .

----------

> 30 000       ,    ,


  -   . . 2 . 14.5

2.  -         -   -
                 ,    - ,      ;    -        ,        ()      - ,      .

----------

> 4.3?   "   ,       ""


.            "". 
 ,  


> ,  .


 ,       ",       "". 


> .


 . 


> 30 ..


   ,                .

----------

> "".


?  -   ,   ",       """?



> 


     ,      ,   -.

----------

> ?


  ,           .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,           .


 ,      ().     .
  SWIFT .

----------

> ,           .


   ?      .  ?       ?     -   ?            ?     -      ,  54-  .

----------


## 789635

> ?


 ,          .    


> 


 .


> -   ?


.           .        . 


> ?


.

----------

.  ,  . 
    "      "?

----------


## 2+654+6

> .  ,  . 
>     "      "?


, ,   : 1. - ( ), 2. - 3.   .

----------

> , ,   : 1. - ( ), 2. - 3.   .


     ?

----------

> , ,   : 1. - ( ), 2. - 3.   .


    ?
       .     , ..     .
        ( )

----------


## 3579514682

> ?


.                 .  ,           ,    "   ,    "        (),   ,    .        ,          54-  -   .

----------


## 3574123698

> ?


 


> .


 


> ,


   ,   


> .


 .
           -            .

----------

> ,           ,    "   ,    "        (),   ,    .


   ,       ,         -.

----------


## 56321478963254

> ,       ,         -.


    , ..           ,     ,       ,      .  -      ...

----------

> -      ...


     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ?


,  -            .

----------

> -            .


 ?          ?

----------

> ,  -            .


   -   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   ,      ,   .
   -,            ,     .  
  ,        !

----------

> ,   ,      ,   .


  ,    ** .  ,        . 
   -     ,       ,    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

. 
  -,    .     .     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       ,     .

----------


## 523698741

> ,        .


        ,     .

----------

> -   ?


!    .       .
      .     ,   99%     .     .             .

----------

> .


  :Smilie: 




> .


     .
     ,    ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

...     -     )

----------

> 


.    ,   .

----------

> .    ,   .


     ,    -

----------

> ,    -


      !
    ,    ?
 ,     .       !
       ,             .
     ?
 !!!   -,   "  "  :Smilie:

----------

> , ..           ,     ,       ,      .  -      ...


    !
           -         54.
   -  -     .
** -.      - - ,        .

----------

> !
>     ,    ?
>  ,     .       !
>        ,             .
>      ?
>  !!!   -,   "  "


    ,  ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ** -.


 " -"         .          .

----------


## 77

> " -"         .


 ?         "      "?   ?



> .


    ?      ?    ?    ()   " "  ,         !               ""      ?

  ,          ,      ,    .     -   "...  ".

----------

> ?         "      "?


 .


> ?


.  161  . 


> ?


 .


> ?    ?


   .. 


> ()   " "  ,         !


 . 


> ""      ?


        .   ,     ,   ?


> ,          ,      ,    .


 .       ,        . 


> -   "...  ".


 - .      , ..            .

----------


## 77

> .


  .....
:  ,     ,   .     " !     !"   "   -   3  ,     5..." 
    .
       ,        !!!
        .
    .

----------

! ,
   ,  .    
  (  )
1.   .
2.  /
      .
 .

----------

()         ( ),          (,      ).        (           ).          .     ,   3 ,      .        .            ,     (   )  ....((((      .

----------

> .


    ?        ,

----------


## ..

?
     ,  ,
      ,
 ,     
    ,  ,
    ???

----------

> ,     
>     ,  ,
>     ???


  ,        .
        ,

----------

> ,


     -   !

----------

> -   !


      ?

----------

> -   !


      ?

----------

> ?


  .

----------


## 1

> .


 , ,   -   , ,       :Smilie:

----------

> , ,


,   ""                    ?

----------


## 77

> ,   ""                    ?


  :

       ?
     !    !
   ,     (),         ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Ndine

> (           ).         .            ,     (   )  ....((((      .


      ,  ""      .  ,   !    .    ""    (    -   ).  ,   , -  -     ,     ,     100500 -          .  -      , .?!   .  - ,    -  (     ),   ,  .

----------


## .

> ,     (),         ,


   ,     ,   ,      ))

----------


## p

.
, .
,  .       .    2019    ?
     ... :Frown:

----------


## p

-...          ...
  -?
 -  ,  ?

----------


## p

-,   ,        ?
 ,      ,      !
         .     .
?

   ?    ,       :Frown:

----------

> .    2019    ?


     ?   ,   



> .


    ?



> ,        ?


         ?

----------


## p

> ?   ,


.   ?      ?




> ?


 .  .  .       ,   ...




> ?


.  .    ,     !     ...
     ,  -  ?

 , ,   ...   ...    :Frown:

----------


## p

> ?


,   .  ?
      ,          ?
      ,        .       .
     .   ,   .

----------

> .  .    ,     !


  :Frown:  



> ,   .  ?


, .

----------


## .

> ,          ?


   359 .      .

----------


## p

> 


       .  -      ?        ,     .




> , .


  ,  .
   ,            ,   .
  ,     ,      ,        . , ,      .

----------


## p

> 359 .      .


  .
   -  ?

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## p

> ,     .


,  ,          :Frown:

----------


## 1

> -...          ...
>   -?
>  -  ,  ?


 -       ,          .
     .      .

       ,     .

----------

> -       ,          .
>      .      .
> 
>        ,     .


))))    


_[censored]_

----------


## p

...  .

 /   01.07.2019 .       ?

                   ?

----------

> 


 


> 


.

----------


## .

*p*,        .       .     .   359,   .     .      .

----------


## p

, ,  ?

----------


## .



----------


## p

> 


        ?

----------


## .

.       ,     100 ?        ,    ,    
   ,

----------


## p

> .       ,     100 ?        ,    ,    
>    ,


    . 1-3   .      .    ,   .

  .      :Scratch One S Head: 

     ,   ()?

  ,     -     ,   ,  .  100   300 ,  100   1500.
 ?      -?

       .  ,        ?   - ?

----------


## 77

> ,     -     ,   ,  .  100   300 ,  100   1500.
>  ?      -?


 (  )    ,      , ,           , ,    .  -  . 
   2   (  ).   19         -  . 




> .  ,        ?   - ?


  .   ,      -    ,  .   ()  ,    () .

----------

